# Jurassic Park T-rex finished



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Had so much doing my R/M T-rex I pulled this bagged kit I bought at my first WF years ago out of the closet. I bought it because I liked the sculpt, iirc correctly the seller told me it was a Japanese vinyl kit. Now that I know more about dino kits, as soon as I pulled it out of the back of the closet I recognized the vinyl parts as very similiar to the huge OOP Horizon JP T-rex. It's probably a recast.

Though it's much smaller than the Horizon original, it still finished out at an impressive 21" long. I airbrushed it with acrylics following the patterns I used on my R/M 'rex. I got lucky on the base, I found a wooden plaque with bark still on it on a clearance rack at Michaels for a buck, I spread some white glue thickly on it, then poured on some model railroad rock I picked up at my local hobby store. I brushed off the excess rock after it dried, and presto, one desert-y looking base. As a final step I misted and drybrushed the 'Rex with a tan acrylic that was close to the railroad rock color to give him a dusty and camoflaged look. I think my paint job looks more "organic" on my second T-Rex attempt.

A fun kit, and another chance to practice airbrush techniques before tackling the original Horizon T-rex I found at WF this year.

Comments and suggestions welcome!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Scott- Looking good. I'm on a T-rex kick right now too. Just got back from Montana and I hit the Fort Peck Museum. 
I like your color choices, not too drab nor overly flamboyant (as you elitists like to do). Well done.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Must be something in the water. I took a Dilophasaurus and T-Rex as painting pieces for iHobby. Finished the Spitter and I'm about halfway done with the big guy. Both were old Lindberg kits.

BTW - I just picked up a old Horizon Dilophasaurus from my LHS. What a beautiful kit! Can't wait to build it up.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

F91 said:


> Scott- Looking good. I'm on a T-rex kick right now too. Just got back from Montana and I hit the Fort Peck Museum.
> I like your color choices, not too drab nor overly flamboyant (as you elitists like to do). Well done.


Thanks, I recently say some T-rex special on the Discovery Channel, opinions seemed to be pretty divided along either T-rex was drab like elephants or rhinos, or whether it had a bright red uuggggly face like other scavengers like the vulture or hyena. I went with the drab camp, despite my flamboyant elitist leanings



veedubb67 said:


> BTW - I just picked up a old Horizon Dilophasaurus from my LHS. What a beautiful kit! Can't wait to build it up.
> 
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan


I recently scored one of them myself on @bay fairly cheap, I only have the 'raptor to go to have the complete set. I like(and own) the Horizon "Hatching T-rex" kit as well, even though it wasn't one of the JP line.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

The Horizon JP kits are beautiful, and with superb painting instructions. My T-Rex bit the dust a while ago but I still have the brachiosaur and raptor.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Excellent paint job and good improvised base. The colour scheme on the Rex looks very convincing, functional and realistic rather than 'good for a television audience'.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

im just getting into dinos
always liked them but just started buying them.
that looks good
i scored a horizon t rex for $25 from a hobby shop that was going out of business
if i can ask, how much did you pay for yours at WF?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Jafo said:


> i scored a horizon t rex for $25 from a hobby shop that was going out of business
> if i can ask, how much did you pay for yours at WF?


The guy was asking $100 for it, but let me have it on Sunday afternoon (the time for bargaining at WF!) for $60.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice job PM. I like the skin tones, very realistic and plausible, even if you are an elitist !!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I like it - a nice subtle pattern that looks great! Well done! The only slight negative is perhaps the pupils on the eyes - but that's pretty subjective, and it's not like I could do better.  But overall, I really like it.

Brad.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Dr. Brad said:


> I like it - a nice subtle pattern that looks great! Well done! The only slight negative is perhaps the pupils on the eyes - but that's pretty subjective, and it's not like I could do better.  But overall, I really like it.
> 
> Brad.


Actually I agree with you, I went for a more slitted-pupil look like on a alligator instead of smallish round pupils I used on my last T-rex, as they were shown in Jurassic Park. Whether it's the JP influence, or aesthetics, I like the round pupils better too. 

But I didn't dislike the slitted ones enough to change them, and they're really not very noticable at arms length.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Very nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

GREAT job!!! Really like the color choices, too! I've got several of the Horizon kits waiting to be built.

Wayne


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Excellent paint job,Scott! I like the drab look over the bright look, when it comes to Dinos.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent paint PM! I like 'em drab. 
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------

